# I'm so tempted, but should I keep my mouth shut?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

When I lived in a different state, I was friends with a girl for several years ( as well as her extended family), but I havent seen her in about 5 years since moving. She just posted an update on her facebook that she aquired a 5 month of rottie when the owner passed away.. but since I remember her posting picture of another rottie pup, I made a comment that it would be a handful to own 2 rottweilers and that she should start socialize them and take them to puppy classes when possible. 
Heres the response she wrote:
"We had to give Diesel up for adoption last June because I was too swamped with my final 2 quarters of school and was unable to give him the attention he needed. He also needed a lot of training, something I didn't have time for. The rottie we got yesterday is almost an adult and fully trained. I can't believe how easy it is to take care of Maya compared to Diesel. She's very sweet and gentle.?

Um.. what??? she gave the dog away because she was too busy? theyre planning on having a baby soon so I'm sure she'll dump this dog too . 
This just makes me furious because they have a history of carelessness towards their animals. 
When I still lived in same state, they got a lovebird from someone, the bird began plucking feathers because they had 8 kids which were constantly running around and throwing things at the cage, she was in a tiny crammed cage, with dirty food/water dishes and no interaction. So the father decided to open the cage and let the bird fly and fend for itself... meaning starve or get eaten. The wife called me and of course I jumped in and rescued the lovebird. 
Few weeks later they got a pair of parakeets, one of which died, the second one became depressed and the family didnt want to take care of the bird because it was 'no fun", so this bird were to suffer the same fate as the lovebird. I had to step in again and rescue this bird as well 

My parents are still friends with these people, but I have lost all respect for them. After moving to NC, I've heard that they(parents of the girl with rotties) since got a dog to guard a new house they bought (which means the dog was chained 24/7 outside). 
Then they moved to a different country and instead of rehoming the dog or even taking it to a shelter, they drove 30 miles and dumped him on the outskirts of the city, somewhere in the woods!!!


Sorry for the rant, I'm seriosly pissed off right now and I want to post something as a reply, but should I?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> Sorry for the rant, I'm seriosly pissed off right now and I want to post something as a reply, but should I?


Hell YES!! Now I'M heated too!! 

It breaks my heart when people abuse their animals and are incredibly irresponsible. It sounds like the only decent thing she has done for her pets is give the first rottie up for adoption (if, in fact, she really did and didn't dump it somewhere). A rational person would then realize that they are not equipped to raise any animals. NEWS FLASH: Dogs need training in some form or another their WHOLE lives!!!

And the whole bird situation is ridiculous. They got more birds within WEEKS of the first one not working out for them? Gawd!! That makes me mad, and I'm scared to death of birds! 

I can't believe how stupid some people can be. It sounds like the girl learned her careless ways from her parents. I just hope that once they realize that the baby they're about to have is actually work, they don't just dump it in the woods too. #^%@^%(!&$&*@#%^#$%*

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you should let her have it. Send her an email or PM and tell her your thoughts. I know that it isn't the most adult or respectful thing to do, but maybe it will open her eyes to what reality is.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

please!!! just let her have it


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think I will.. I wouldnt want to put a damper on the friendship that my parents have with hers and all their family ( they have a huge family, like 8-10 kids in each family, so tons of people on FB), but I dont really care since were not that close of friends. 

People are seriosly getting on my nerves, I just got back from my jog, theres this house thats at the top of the hill, right next to the road, they have a chihuhua and runs out yapping and chasing after us every time we go past the house, I gave them 3 weeks thinking they would fix the problem, but same thing happened today, so I went over, knocked on the door but nobody answered even though there were 4 cars in the driveway and I could hear voices inside. Its freezing outside and the dog lives on the porch, since there are food bowls. 
So I called the animal control, hopefully after a fine this dimwit owner will get a clue, even if the dog gets impounded, it has better chance getting a home at the shelter.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have come to learn that I only keep the people that I respect and find worthwhile around...anyone else I just don't care to be around. It sounds to that this friend and her family is not worthwhile to have around and wouldn't be a loss to your life because people like that don't better your life in anyway


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> So I called the animal control, hopefully after a fine this dimwit owner will get a clue, even if the dog gets impounded, it has better chance getting a home at the shelter.


Well you're certainly on a roll! :biggrin: Good for you! The world needs more people looking out for those with no voices (although it sounds like the chihuhua has a lot to say with all that yappin'!). 

Have you ever watched Animal Cops? Its difficult to watch, but it always amazes me how ignorant people can be. Often times, the owner doesn't even know what they are doing is torture. Although in many cases, they are just covering their ass. Maybe with shows like this and our diligence, more people will finally realize that what they are doing is awful. 

And freezing cold weather is no place for a chihuhua. They just don't have the right coat for it! 

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to be addicted to Animal Cops. Good show, but scary and sickening that people let their animals get that bad.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its sad when people take on so much more than they can handle and you want to be polite and say hey enough is enough but very firmly! People like this can let alone take care of themselves than add an animal to the frustrating situation! You should be polite yet very willing to give your full view of the situation! Like explain how more havoc in the house for them is not a good thing especially with the baby on the way! The poor pup they should have thought this out rather than just taken in the pup! As soon as that baby comes they seem like the type who will ignore the pup and the pup needs attention also! and that poor gaurd dog chained up all day and night gee and instead of rehoming the dump it! HORRIBLE! That is just cruel and sad! You definetly need to say something!
I can see how this friendship turned sour and went down the tubes! and they had a dog before and got rid of that one wow how disposable do they think dogs are? HORRIBLE! I dont get why some people even bother!
I would though politley yet firmly tell her what I thought about the situation! What the heck they dont seem like to good of folk anyway! Users and takers!:frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Oh, I know, the animal cops show makes my blood boil to say the least, I'm amazed at peoples ignorance or intentional cruelty (combination of both in most cases). Some of the stories really stick out in my mind, like the woman who took her dog and dumped him on the side of the highway because he was pooping inside the house (nobody ever walked the dog.. duh, where is he supposed to go?), so she got a citation and had to pay a fine, and the dog (pure bred wheaten terrier), was adopted into a loving home. 

Or another case where a boyfriend of a girl tied off kittens front feet with rubber bands until they fell off, so now he has two stubs instead of feet and is crippled for life. Since they couldnt prove that he did it, he got away with it. 

Probably the most graphic being dogs that come in with deeply imbedded collars, with the owners coming out to feed the dog and get completely disregard the bloody gash and smelly discharge from the neck??

I swear to god, there needs to be some sort of mandatory castration for all the low lifes that inhabit this planet.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Such saddness! We had folk in an area not far from us dock their dogs tail with rubber bands. Gee I should have suggested they do this to a limb of their own. Right here in my neighborhood these people own the cutest little white curly haired poodle little thing that they leave out all the time. Its so little! Its name is Jackie. Cutest sweetest dog. It runs over to my house it has now 3 times because the first time it ran here, we gave it some treats and held it waiting for someone to be looking for their pup. well finally this woman (who did not know english)comes slowly (where we would frantically be looking for our dogs) walking and said it was her dog ( well she didn't say this because of the lack of english but I knew she while on her cell phone was looking at the dog as if saying it was hers) never said anything and just took the pup. well its been here three times! Its freezing out here right now and they predict 8 inches of snow tommorrow. If that pups out in this freezing cold I am yep I am going to say something or just report this. I have had it with them leaving this tiny thing outside so your story has inspired me to take action! 
I also watch the animal precint shows and ugh the golems out there! I call them golems because they are all shapless masses, lumps,clods fools! Soime folk are just not worthy of a dogs trust and unconditional love! I agree with that castration rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Baxter (Dec 30, 2009)

That is so frustrating and totally wrong. 

I too, have close friends (whom I will not specify) that literally gave one of two of their dogs to the local pound because she annoyed them! The poor dog had been with her owner before my friend started dating him and my friend brought another dog into the relationship. I seriously could not believe it, and this was unfortunately not a "no-kill" shelter! So awful and wrong I was livid with them. They never really knew the fate of their dog (7yr old) and simply moved on in their minds and focused on their adult german sheppard, and then 1 yr later they got a german sheppard puppy! This about did me in, and has left a scar that is always going to be there.

You would never believe what happened to the new sheppard two years into it's life - they "put him down to keep him from suffering" from hip problems. Well, I know this dog had a lot of life in him and was pretty happy to have a home and a companion dog! It broke my heart and left another scar. Makes me hold my dogs a little closer to me! 

Wow. I feel a little better having shared this info for once, even if it is to strangers. It's so cruel to treat animals badly, and taking them to a shelter when you are done with them or putting them down to conviently deal with a dog that has issues, is pathetic in my mind! 

wow, that riled me up, sorry for being so negative, we're just really passionate dog people!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I do think you should say something, however it needs to be well thought out. Just ripping into them and letting them have it will make them defensive or just disregard your comments all together. I would perhaps offer up some good training links (just in case this dog needs a tune up  ) or offer to help them work out a problem before they turn him over to the shelter "since you know that it is very hard to adopt out big dogs like rotties and they get put down so often" something like that 
Try to get them to realize the consequences of their actions, their "beloved" dog didn't just move on to a happy family he could possibly spend months in a shelter or be put down, or be adopted by a person that leaves him chained outside all day.
If they have any heart they will consider this, if not, there isn't anything you can do to change them anyway, sadly.


----------

